# WLAN

## daemonb

servus,

hätte da gerne ein problem:

Habe mir heute wlankarten geholt, klappt wunderbar, beide d-link.

In meiner server klappt nun auch der mastermode.

Jetzt habe ich gesehen, das ich angeblich baselayout 1.11 brauche um irgndwie das zu konfigurieren stimmt das?

Wie kann ich es machen ohne das ich baselayout, den neuen gcc etc pp installieren muss?

Ist nämlich nur ne 166 mhz mühle und wenn ich damit anfange bin ich in 4 wochen noch nicht damit fertig.

Sollte so aussehen, das der Server ein accesspoint ist.

2. Hat einer ein Howto wie ich mit linux kernel 2.6 und der kernel ipsec implementiereung ein vernünftiges wlan vpn aufsetze?

danke

Daemonb

----------

## golloza

In baselayout 1.11 wurden die /etc/net.* Scripte ziemlich verändert, gibt jetzt zusätzliche Module (wireless, vlan, macchanger usw.), man kann seinen DHCP Client wählen und sie benutzen alle das selbe Script.

1.11.7-r2 ist wohl relativ stabil, soll auch bald stable markiert werden. Ich benutze 1.11.4, gibt eigentlich auch keine Probleme. 

1.11.6 und .7 brauchen aber bash-3.0 (warum auch immer), sonst hätte ich schon ein Update gemacht.

----------

## daemonb

kann ich diese funktionen mit gentoo 2004.3 nutzen ohne das unstable baselaylout zu mergen?

Habe im moment die wireless-utils installiert.

Kann ich das auch mit denen?

/offtopic

Kann mir einer sagen, wie ich racoon zu konfigurieren habe, damit es mit dem l2tp ipsec von macosx läuft?

danke

DaemonB

----------

## golloza

Jo, die wireless-tools braucht man dafür, die werden dann auch von net.* benutzt.

Kannst dir natürlich selber ein Script schreiben, das die beim Starten immer ausführt und alles einstellt.

Oder du nimmst das Script von Uberlord (musst ein paar Init Scripte abändern). 

Allerdings ist genau das Script auch die Basis für die WLAN Unterstützung in baselayout 1.11, da ist es besser integriert.

Wie gesagt, baselayout 1.11.x sollte bald stable sein:

```
*baselayout-1.11.7 (03 Dec 2004)

  03 Dec 2004; Aron Griffis <agriffis@gentoo.org> -baselayout-1.10.3.ebuild,

  -baselayout-1.10.4.ebuild, -baselayout-1.11.5.ebuild,

  +baselayout-1.11.7.ebuild, -baselayout-1.9.4-r3.ebuild,

  -baselayout-1.9.4-r4.ebuild, -baselayout-1.9.4-r5.ebuild:

  Update to rc-scripts-1.6.7. This will hopefully be the 1.11.x release that

  we can mark stable in a few days

```

----------

## daemonb

so, ok, bin jetzt erstmal bei meinem VPN angelangt und hänge echt mördermäßig.

Habe die /etc/ipsec.conf schon so oft geändert das ich nicht mehr weiss, was ich noch testen soll.

Habe eine implementierung mit kernel 2.6 ipsec und l2tp vor.

meine configs:

```

#!/usr/bin/setkey -f

flush;

spdflush;

#spdadd 192.168.3.1 192.168.3.0/24 any -P out ipsec esp/transport//require;

#spdadd 192.168.3.0/24 192.168.3.1 any -P in ipsec esp/transport//require;

# server out to anything wireless: unrestricted

#spdadd 192.168.3.1[22] 192.168.3.0/24 any -P out none;

# anything wireless into server: unrestricted

#spdadd 192.168.3.0/24 192.168.3.1[22] any -P in none;

# repeat the following once per client: client IP below is .3.3

# anything else going to laptop must tunnel from server to laptop

spdadd 192.168.3.1 192.168.3.3 any -P out ipsec esp/tunnel/192.168.3.1-192.168.3.3/require;

# anything else coming from laptop must tunnel from laptop to server

spdadd 192.168.3.3 192.168.3.1 any -P in ipsec esp/tunnel/192.168.3.3-192.168.3.1/require;
```

```

 racoon.conf

path pre_shared_key "/etc/racoon/psk.txt";

remote anonymous {

        exchange_mode main;

        proposal {

                encryption_algorithm 3des;

                hash_algorithm sha1;

                authentication_method pre_shared_key;

                dh_group modp1024;

        }

}

sainfo anonymous {

        lifetime time 28800 sec;

        encryption_algorithm 3des;

        authentication_algorithm hmac_md5;

        compression_algorithm deflate;

}

```

```

global]

listen-addr = 192.168.3.1

[lns default]

ip range = 192.168.3.100-192.168.3.110

local ip = 192.168.3.6

require chap = yes

refuse pap = yes

require authentication = yes

name = LinuxVPNServer

ppp debug = yes

pppoptfile = /etc/ppp/options.l2tpd

length bit = yes

```

Mein Server sieht wie folgt aus:

eth0 ==ppp0

eth1 == 192.168.1.0

ath0 == 192.168.3.0

Nun wollte ich das wenn ein notebook ans WLAN kommt es sich authentifiziert und abschließend im Internet surfen darf.

Das WLAN Netz sollte trotzdem vom Kabelnetz getrennt bleiben.

Also ein Authorisierter WLAN Benutzer sollte weiterhin im 192.168.3.0 er Netz bleiben und auch keinen Zugriff auf 192.168.1.0 er Resourcen bekommen. Nur internet, bzw wenn explizit freigegeben wurde per iptables.

Wie kann ich das machen. Finde die policy funktionen von racoon total undurchsichtig.

Wäre echt dankbar wenn mir da einer die configs korrigieren könnte, weil soooo falsch sind die glaube ich nicht, denke es werden nur die policys sein.

Kann ja auch einen connect machen, nur kann ich dann nicht mehr 192.168.3.1 (server) vom laptop aus pingen.

Das ist mir nicht so wirklich begreiflich.

danke

DaemonB

[/quote]

----------

## daemonb

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## amne

 *daemonb wrote:*   

> 

 

Bitte erst nach >=24h bumpen.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *daemonb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hätte da gerne ein problem:
> 
> 

 

echt? wenn du Probleme gern hast, dann installiere dir windows  :Smile:  damit wirst du viele Probleme haben  :Wink: 

----------

## daemonb

*g* erzähl das keinem der gerade seinen MCSE macht lol

Wär trotzdem nett, wenn mir einer bei meinem problem weiterhelfen könnte.....

----------

## moe

Also mein VPN ist gerade mal Status planning, aber ich find deinen Ansatz irgendwie seltsam.. Wäre es nicht im Bezug auf das Routing und die Filterregeln wesentlich einfacher, wenn du dem VPN einen neuen IP-Bereich zuteilst?

Ich hab zwar wie gesagt noch keine praktischen Erfahrungen damit, aber meiner Meinung nach kann es auch gar nicht gehen, dass über VPN quasi nur eine Authentifizierung erfolgt, aber die IP gleich bleibt..

HTH Maurice

P.S. Hab hier in meinem WLan leider auch Windowsclienten, was muss man eigentlich serverseitig verwenden, damit man unter Windows den VPN-Wizard verwenden kann?

edit: Mach wenn es noch geht den Titel irgendwie aussagekräftiger..

----------

## daemonb

jo, ich bin im moment relativ planlos, weiss nach hin und her garnix mehr wie ich es angehen soll.

Glaube die ipsec implementierung im 2.6er ist glaube ich garnicht funktional.

Habe immer mit freeswan gearbeitet, wollte mich halt an das vom kernel vorgegebene halten, aber da scheinbar niemand das genommen hat, werde ich wohl auch openvpn nehmen müssen.

Wenn eventuell doch noch jemand beispielkonfigurationen für micht hat, welche auf racoon basieren mit l2tp und meiner netzconfig nahe kommen sollten, her damit!

danke

DaemonB

----------

## toaster666

 *daemonb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Habe mir heute wlankarten geholt, klappt wunderbar, beide d-link.
> 
> 

 

Hi,

welche D-Link Karten genau hast du denn? Meine SMC hat nämlich gerade ihren Geist aufgegeben und nun suche ich einen möglichst billigen Ersatz.

Gruß

>toaster

----------

## daemonb

naja, billig waren die nicht

DWL-G520

DWL-G650

----------

## toaster666

 *daemonb wrote:*   

> naja, billig waren die nicht

 

Stimmt ... aber es gibt ja auch preiswertere Modelle von D-Link. Aber wahrscheinlich machen die dann auch nur Probleme. Ich warte jetzt erstmal ab, bis die Karte vom Hersteller zurückkommt (hatte Glück, waren zwei Jahre Garantie  :Smile: ).

----------

## daemonb

jupp, die billigen kannste ja auch nicht nehmen....

Habe die genommen, weil auf der verpackung schon atheros chipsatz draufstand.....

----------

